# PubMed- Irritable bowel syndrome associated with mitral valve prolapse and autonomic and haemostatic abnormalities in children, adolescents and adults



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Irritable bowel syndrome associated with mitral valve prolapse and autonomic and haemostatic abnormalities in children, adolescents and adults with migraine.*

Acta Neurol Scand. 2011 May;123(5):366-7

Authors: Kountouras J, Zavos C, Papadopoulos A, Deretzi G, Polyzos S

PMID: 21426307 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

